# كراك لجميع اصدارات Autodesk Products 2013 x-force keygen for x32/x64 ...



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

*.**
السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته **.**.
**.**
هدا أول موضوع لي بالمنتدى واحببت ان اشارككم بــ كراكــ **Crack **ـــــ لجميع اصدارات الــــ **Autodesk بنسخ 32bit و64bit** لعـــام
**.
2013** من فريق **X-Force** المعروف** ..**.
.
**.**
رابط علــى **mediafire**..**.
**.
*http://www.mediafire.com/?fyctq0qsxqkcoqy
*.*
*و لتحميل Product Keys 
**.**
*http://www.mediafire.com/?ywfs0a9hb7csrp9
*.
**بالتــــــــــــــوفيق 
**...*​


----------



## garary (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## hosh123 (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mnmysara (12 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## عزت محروس (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## طريق الهندسة (13 أبريل 2012)

_جزاك الله الف خير_


----------



## السيدنصير (13 أبريل 2012)

_جزاك الله الف خير_


----------



## abedodeh (14 أبريل 2012)

موضوع رهيب بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## hosh123 (14 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
حد جرب الكراك مع السيفيل ثرى دى 2013 لأنه لا يعمل معه فهل حد جربه وأشتغل معاه ولا لأ


----------



## awad2000 (14 أبريل 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حد جرب الكراك مع السيفيل ثرى دى 2013 لأنه لا يعمل معه فهل حد جربه وأشتغل معاه ولا لأ



الكراك لايعمل


----------



## iDz (14 أبريل 2012)

سيتم تجديد الرابط عن قريب لجميع اصدارات الــAutoDESK
.
الكراك الدي وضعته هو خاص للـــAutoCAD .. 
.


----------



## iDz (14 أبريل 2012)

الرابط الجديد 
.
http://www.mediafire.com/?g4yqlmd3oftg3


----------



## awad2000 (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي

الكراك يعمل بصورة جيدة


----------



## iDz (14 أبريل 2012)

على الرحب والسعة


----------



## محمد عسيل (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
كراك السيفيل ثرى دى يعمل بدون أي مشاكل و الحمد لله


----------



## iDz (15 أبريل 2012)

العفو


----------



## مجدى سليمان (23 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك
ولكن اين كراك 3دماكس 2013
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng.zeky (23 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## polamagdy (12 مايو 2012)

ربنا يخليقكم متشكرررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااا جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## cadin (12 أغسطس 2012)

بجد شي روعــــــــــة تسلم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_hma_power (20 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## سرحان (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و لكن الروابط مش شغالة ... يبدوا أنها حذفت


----------



## محمد عسيل (24 سبتمبر 2012)

بعد اذن الأخ IDZ 
*الرابط الجديد 
.
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire*​​


----------



## emara369 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الاعزاء صاحب الموضوع الاصلي وصاحب اللينك الجديد شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## mohamed khalaf (5 نوفمبر 2012)

باراك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Anass88 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## سيف الله المصرى (22 يناير 2013)

*رد: **** لجميع اصدارات Autodesk Products 2013 x-force ****** for x32/x64 ...*

*دى الرسالة اللى بتجيلى اما اشغل الكيجين ولا يعمل*

windows cannot access the specified device , path or file 
you may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item


1- عملت كليك يمين pro ثم security و اتاكد من تفعيل permisson of system 
2- دخلت ع avg ---tools ----advanced setting----pup --- add exception ----واخترت ملف الكيجن ---okثم حاولت تشغيل الملف لا يعمل
*حد عندة حل شكرا*:55:

*نسخة الويندوز 7 -- 64 bit **نزلت اكتر من كيجين ولا واحد فيهم بيشتغل *


----------



## ياسرألزبيدي (26 يناير 2013)

*رد: **** لجميع اصدارات Autodesk Products 2013 x-force ****** for x32/x64 ...*

أخي العزيز الرابط الاول اصلا ما يعمل بيقول الملف محذوووووووووووووووف والرابط الثاني شغال ..... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيدمحمدين (27 يناير 2013)

*رد: **** لجميع اصدارات Autodesk Products 2013 x-force ****** for x32/x64 ...*

الف شكربارك الله فيك


----------



## سيدمحمدين (27 يناير 2013)

*رد: **** لجميع اصدارات Autodesk Products 2013 x-force ****** for x32/x64 ...*

عندما اقوم بعمل كليك على الكراك يختفى الرجلء الافاده


----------



## نضال قبها (4 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

:59:


----------



## mohamed2025 (18 أغسطس 2014)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mohamed2025 (29 أغسطس 2014)

merci


----------



## محمد سالم 91 (21 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ممكن احد يعلمني كيف انزل البرنامج


----------

